# My New Photography Career



## BalaGem (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Nice to be part of photography community forum. Just have a look at my photography Page and comment about skills. Your comment and criticism always 1000 times worth for me. Hoping you ppl there. Also i planned to have a talk in photography discussion topic to learn more.

http://www.facebook.com/balasviewfinder

Thanks,
Bala & Gem

Your liking of my facebook page....boost me to do more artistic....


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol


----------



## ghache (Jul 4, 2013)

tabarnak!


----------

